# WoW Signatur



## Berenlin (13. August 2007)

So, ich weiß ich bin ein Neuling, nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich euch gleich mal auf den Sack gehen! Die Frage ist bezüglich meiner (nicht vorhandenen) Sig. Wie erstelle ich eine Sig, die anzeigt welcher Lvl, welcher Server usw. ich bin? So in etwa wie bei xFire. 
Sagt jetzt bitte nicht ich solle doch xFire benutzen, denn es geht nicht. Doch bleiben wir beim Thema.
Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Isegrim (13. August 2007)

Berenlin schrieb:


> Sagt jetzt bitte nicht ich solle doch xFire benutzen, denn es geht nicht.



Nich gehn gibts nich! Wenn du eine detailierte Fehlerbeschreibung deines xfire-Problems gibst, kann man dir vielleicht helfen.

Möchtest du aber sowieso nur eine solche Signatur, wie sie viele hier im Forum haben, schau mal in diesen Thread. Der blasc-Profiler, den du dafür benötigst, ist dort auch verlinkt.

Ach ja, ins buffed.de / blasc Support Forum

/verschoben


----------



## Berenlin (13. August 2007)

Soso. Ich hab  mich durch das Gewirr vorn Realms und Gilden geschlagen und was sehe ich? Nichts! Mein Gilde "Orden des Phönix" existiert dort noch nicht einmal. Wann wird denn das aktualisiert?


----------



## Isegrim (13. August 2007)

Du hast die Daten deines Chars erst vor kurzem übertragen? Dann noch ein wenig Geduld, bitte. Die Aktualisierung dürfte in den nächsten Stunden erledigt sein.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. August 2007)

Ich möchte doch, wie so oft, auf den manuellen Upload verweißen, einfach und narrensicher in der Anwendung:
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload

Eventuell kann dieser dein hitziges Gemüt etwas besänftigen.


----------



## Berenlin (14. August 2007)

Na, das hat doch funktioniert. Danke an euch Mods. Jedenfalls wollte ich nur anmerken, dass ich kein heißes Gemüt habe, wie de Südländer, sondern dass ich nervig bin. Das ist leider so eine Angewohnheit. ^__^
So früh schon in den Ferien, dusche ich jetzt erstmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

